# Do psychologists ask a lot of questions?



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Because I think it would be better that way. I have my first appointment comping up and I might be a little hesitant to talk about my anxiety at first. Sometimes it's hard for me to explain without getting all emotional too, and I don't want to leave there bawling D=

It would be good to be asked questions, I think that would help push me along into talking about it with her.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I am new to counseling, but I had a first appointment where I was just asked some basic questions to diagnose me. Then, he says at the next appointment he is basically just gonna ask questions for like 45 minutes. After that, I don't know. In group counseling, the counselors mostly try to spur thought amongst the group members, but don't guide the discussion in any particular direction. They usually only try to speak when there is a lull to get things going again. I think if you feel you need to be asked questions to get you going, a good psychologist will pick up on that, but what they want to do is ask one good question and get you talking on and on, I think that's the best way they know they are doing their job.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> I am new to counseling, but I had a first appointment where I was just asked some basic questions to diagnose me. Then, he says at the next appointment he is basically just gonna ask questions for like 45 minutes. After that, I don't know. In group counseling, the counselors mostly try to spur thought amongst the group members, but don't guide the discussion in any particular direction. They usually only try to speak when there is a lull to get things going again. I think if you feel you need to be asked questions to get you going, a good psychologist will pick up on that, but what they want to do is ask one good question and get you talking on and on, I think that's the best way they know they are doing their job.


Alright, well that sounds okay. It's just this appiontment is cray expensive and I don't want to waste it by being silent. I don't mind answering questions at all. My mind will probably be a little blank when I go in there so I need something to get me started. I mean, this is stuff that's in my thoughts basically 24/7 but I feel like when it's important to talk about I can't think of everything I need to say.


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

They say, "How does that make you feel."


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah, it can get very uncomfortable being forced to talk or at least being stared at until you finally do talk. I suppose it's good that there are therapists who will try to "bring" out the answers in you and guide you along the way. You might want to bring that up with them since not every therapist is like that.. maybe that is more of a counselor/coach kind of thing, in my opinion.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

p


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Iric said:


> They say, "How does that make you feel."


Thats Person Centred Counselling

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

To the OP,

It depends on what type of therapy you do as to how the sessions are conducted. There are many types of therapy, based on completely different ideas. If you are thinking about going into therapy, you MUST find out what to expect and what type of therapy you are doing. They are not at all similar.

Some different types:

Gestalt therapy
Client Centred Counselling
Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT)
Psychodynamic Therapy
Dialectical Behavioural Therapy (DBT)
Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT)

And so on - each having radically different approaches and methods. If your mental image of 'therapy' is you laying on a couch with a guy staring at you saying "tell me about your childhood", its time to get out there and do a little research 

Over the last 10 years I have had psychodynamic, person centred and CBT and personally found CBT to be the best fit for me. But they were all very different. I've also tried 4 different SSRI's and SNRI's as well as tranquilisers. hehe I am an 'old timer'.

Ross


----------

